# Be Quiet Silent Loop 240 Pumpe an FDD Stecker?



## derheldvomfeld (8. März 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

passt der FDD-Stecker meines Be Quiet SP 800CM auf den 3-Pol Lüfterstecker des Silent Loops, um die Pumpe mit 12V zu versorgen?


Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. März 2017)

Nein, ein FDD Stecker ist schon physikalisch nicht kompatibel mit einem 3-Pin Anschluss. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Stecker. Du kannst die Silent Loop einach an einen 3-Pin Anschlusses deines Mainboardes anstecken. Bitte bedenken, dass dieser Anschluss auf 100% laufen muss. 
Alternativ gibt es Sata zu 3-Pin oder 4-Pin Molex zu 3-Pin Adapterkabel in jedem Shop. Dann kann man die Silent Loop auch direkt an das Netzteil anschließen.


----------

